

Ask HN: What would you do if you own a large ISP - ntv

Hey guys,<p>I'm new around here. 
I always read HN but never actually posted anything.<p>Today I got the news that my dad's company just bought my country's largest ISP.
Obviously, I'm not from the US and my country considered "third-world country".<p>He said something like "Hey, we just bought <i>redacted</i> ISP, what can we do now?"<p>They have plans like creating a exclusive TV channel but I believe the possibilities are endless.<p>What would you do if your dad owns the largest ISP in your country. (Doesn't matter where are you from but what would you do)
Please, don't think I'm here to show off but to listen from very smart and bright entrepreneurs like all of you.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
nedwin
It's a hard question to ask without an understanding of the economics of the
country you live in.

Believe it or not I developed a new product strategy for an Australian telco
and ISP that ended up getting shelved after a change of management.

If you want to have a chat about this kind of stuff feel free to drop me a
line.

------
Snivellius
For now focus on expanding the customer base, first with new customers and
later with customers from the competence, investing on hard assets and
infraestructure, and limit the number of products and services that are being
offered.

Later, when the growth rates start to drop and the average customer internet
speed is high enough, look to create competitive advantages thru
differentiation in order to increase the perceived value of the service for
the customer, so the competence won't steal them from you. For example,
offering new services and products related to internet access, like a nation-
wide movies and tv streaming service for an additional rate.

Don't forget that the greatest part of the potential value of the business
won't come out from the internet access per-se, but rather out of what you can
deliver and sell with it.

------
mooism2
Move into mobile telephony. Customers get cheaper calls if they go over wifi,
use a standard mobile connection if not. If you control the access points in
homes and businesses, you can allow handsets of unrelated customers to access
them.

Whether this makes sense obviously depends on whether you do control your
customers' wifi routers and whether you can get the handsets cheap enough for
your market.

------
gsivil
Ι just add my comment here with the hope that your question gets with some
luck to the front page.

It is a very interesting question but it is really so uncommon that somebody
(even)here owns an ISP company that people may think that you could be just
asking that for fun.

Good luck

~~~
niico
+1! I also believe the potential is huge but I'm having a hard time on
actually thinking _WHAT_ would I do.

------
soho33
My question is why would your dad's company purchase an ISP without any
specific strategic plan in place!?

